# CAE at the Meat Market?



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I am told that many goats sold at the sale barn end up in the slaughter house.

Is the general public eating CAE positive goats?


Can someone enlighten me on this subject :shrug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Since the are whole herds of meat goats in some areas with CAE, I would think it was inevitable that CAE goats are eaten. I've heard that it is not an issue with human health. 
With the testing that occured last year, I heard that all the animals imported from an out of state farm tested positive although they were expensive animals.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

This makes sense to me but with all the bruhaha about CAE and all the other diseases that affect goats I wasn't sure.


For those of you raising your own meat, it sure is good to know what you're eating. :shades:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not going to say that our meat goats don't have CAE, since we haven't done tests, and they are otherwise healthy, but CAE is not a disease that can be passed to humans. Its not like its listerosis, or TB, or BSE :wink:


----------

